
Ask HN: Recommended CI System to run on cloud server - whobar
I&#x27;m the single developer of a medium sized project. Currently I&#x27;m using a Centos 7 droplet on DigitalOcean to run a collection of scripts using systemd services which makes up the CI system.<p>I&#x27;m looking to expand to use a more extensive CI system such as Jekins&#x2F;Buildabot, so I can more easily visualize the status of jobs and results, and improve robustness and transparency of the system. I&#x27;ve currently got about 5 &quot;jobs&quot; and am looking to add more hence this seems like a good time to migrate to a pre-rolled CI system.<p>Are there any other (free) CI providers I should consider for my (relatively simple) needs? Any issues I should be aware of for running a CI system on a cloud server?
I&#x27;ve got 4-core&#x2F;4GB RAM droplet, so resource availability for the jobs themselves is potentially an issue if the CI system is too bloated.<p>I want the web interface to be totally invisible to the public, but I imagine I&#x27;ll be able to set up some rules on the server itself to reject web traffic except from my own IP.
======
cutety
As someone else has already mentioned, Drone is really nice.

We have a self hosted gitlab instance at work, so I use gitlab’s ci fairly
heavily, and I really like it as well. And since hosting an entire gitlab
instance just for ci is overkill (just use Drone in that case), you can just
install the runner on your servers, and use Gitlab.com (you can make
everything private). Which is a good option if you don’t want to setup &
maintain something, as all it takes is adding the yum repo and yum -y install
gitlab-runner.

~~~
whobar
Hm, drone doesn't support AWS CodeCommit where my main repo is hosted, so I
don't think I can even consider it.

Had a look at self-hosted GitLab, there is immediately a warning at the top of
the installation page that there should be at least 4GB of free memory. I
could upgrade my droplet, but I don't really want to. > 4GB RAM + 4GB swap
supports up to 100 users but it will be very slow"

It's looking like I will probably go with BuildBot...

~~~
cutety
For what it's worth, I had a Gitlab instance spun up on DO for a little while,
and the droplet it was on certainly had less than 4GB (as well as running
other shit). It wasn't the pre-built droplet you can select from DO though, I
just used the docker image.

It'll definitely eat the shit out the ram though, none of my droplets have
used as much ram as it did, but it was still usable for just my personal
usage.

------
nik736
Drone.

